
The goal of Ruby 3x3 is to make Ruby 3 be 3 times faster than Ruby 2 - conneralegre
http://engineering.appfolio.com/appfolio-engineering/2015/11/18/ruby-3x3
======
MrBra
All of you seem to be missing the fact that the point of the post is that
there is a shared feeling that, was Ruby backed by some big companies now it
would be as fast as the current competitors, so this, or something similar (a
different kind of funding path) is what needs to happen. What the post also
stresses is that we are seeing something move in this direction (hint: check
the comments at the article page).

------
ksec
If you do a search for Ruby on HN, you will see not only has there been very
little Ruby news posted in recent months, there are also less voted, and less
likely to be on Front Page.

I am not sure if Ruby or Rails Ecosystem is dying. But for sure it is not even
hyped any more. And if anything no one on HN seems to care or interested in it
anymore.

~~~
dagw
RoR just kind of works these days, what more is there to really say?. There is
nothing more 'boring' than solid well tested technology that simply lets lots
of people do their jobs in a predictable and well understood manner.

~~~
pkmiec
I love solid well tested technology. Let's try to make it faster :).

------
3lux
If you want to make Ruby better, change the IO subsystem. Look towards Go and
fork the language. It's the only path I see. Btw, I spent 8 years writing Ruby
and would love to see that happen.

------
rilut
Cool! Sometimes I wonder how Crystal which is similar to Ruby can be fast. How
Crystal can be fast?

~~~
rurban
I uses static types and it compiles natively (via LLVM).

